# Aide install linux sur ppc iBook



## hulkyoann (6 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, bonjour, 
Je veux installer linux sur mon iBook G4 1,33GHz et 1,25Go de ram car j'en ai besoin pour mon école.
J'ai téléchargé une version de Debien pour ppc mais je n'ai pas réussi à l'installer il me disait qu'il n'y avait pas de fichiers sources!J'ai pourtant essayer avec tout les types de formatages pour ma partition linux, mais rien!
J'ai alors décidé de télécharger Fedora core 6 ppc mais quand j'ai redémarrer mon iBook sur le DVD d'install, l'installeur à vcérifié le DVD et à dit qu'il y avait des erreurs!
Alors je pose la question sur le forum car j'ai vraiment besion de fedora surtout en fait.
Et une autre question, y aurait-il d'autre versions de linux pour mac ppc?
À ceux qui répoudront, merci d'avance j'apprécie!


----------



## gagarts (6 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Tout d'abord, il n'y a pas beaucoup de version 'officielles' qui supportent les PPC. Elles sont bien souvent maintenues par la communauté.
Certaines soit disant 'officielles' (dont je tairais le nom) ne sont même pas à jour des versions de noyau et des logiciels... c'est dire...
Personnellement, j'ai installé Xubuntu (la variante Xfce de Ubuntu) sur un iBook G3 (palourde)... et je dois dire que (même s'il ne s'agit pas de mon ordinateur principal) j'en suis assez satisfait !
Maintenant, le problème des sources de logiciels reste le même presque partout... Certaines communautés suive de plus près que d'autres... Je ne veux pas orienter ton choix, mais regarde dans les forums des versions qui t'intéressent si la communauté PPC et bien représentée et si ses membres sont satisfait (qu'il y ait un bug, c'est une chose ; que rien ne marche en est une autre !).
Après, choisis en fonction de tes besoins !
Et à bientôt sous GNU/Linux !


----------



## Sammy (7 Novembre 2008)

la virtualisation est l'avenir !


----------



## claud (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai installé ubuntu 6.10 pour ppc (officiellement reconnu) en dualboot avec leopard
sur iBook G4 1,33GHz et 1,25Go de ram.

Par simple mise à jour je suis sur 8.04 ; tout fonctionne admirablement.

Edit: tu peux avoir simultanément ubuntu et kubuntu (c'est mon cas) et,j'imagine,xubuntu.

Edit: je ne suis pas certain de la possibilité de virtualiser Linux sur mac ppc ?

Edit : (je me cite)"Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 , 7.10 puis 8.04

Pour booter tu appuies sur la touche Alt et tu choisis l'os désiré."

Edit: tu trouves là la version officielle et la dernière reconnue 6.10 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/

Edit: attention on trouve des versions ultérieures non officielles; je les ai essayées; ça a foiré...


----------



## gagarts (7 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> on trouve des versions ultérieures non officielles; je les ai essayées; ça a foiré...



Salut !

Je confirme cette affirmation... Hélas, les versions qui ont suivi d'(K)(X)Ubuntu ne sont pas stables avec tous les PPC ! 
Vu que Claud a le même modèle que toi (à priori), je te conseille de suivre ses traces pour parfaire cette installation ! Ainsi il pourra bien t'aider !


----------



## hulkyoann (15 Novembre 2008)

Mais ne peut-on pas avoir fédora sur un iBook comme le miens, j'en ai besoin car mon école l'utilise et j'aimerais avoir le même qu'eux.
Merci pour Ubuntu, je ne l'ai pas installer mais si je ne peux pas installer je pense qu'il me conviendra emplement.


----------



## claud (15 Novembre 2008)

A ma connaissance dans le processus d'installation de fedora il y a quelques étapes
faciles (du genre fuseau horaire,langue etc...) et une question difficile : où et comment
partitionner les "swap","/" et autres "home"...? Or il y a une réponse possible :"à la place
d'un système Linux déjà installé".Et ensuite c'est automatiquement réalisé !

Donc tu installe ubuntu (avec la méthode que je te suggère c'est un jeu d'enfant)
et ensuite "à la place" tu y mets fedora.

Et tu fais une prière pour que ça boote...

Edit : j'ai fait un live très agréable avrc fedora récemment.


----------

